# River Creek Youth Hunt



## southGAlefty (Dec 26, 2011)

Live from the tree we skipped the morning hunt this am but just sat down. Trying to get Luke.Deer.Commander on one.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2011)

Tell Luke I said good luck. this mornings spot didn't work out so we sought the advice of a gentleman who worked here for 15the years. my dad and I are overlooking some palmatoes. looks promising.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 26, 2011)

Will do. We are in some big pines on the edge of a little bottom. Do you know if any were killed this am?


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2011)

the only two shot we're wounded. mr. Vick came out and tracked one to the river where the dog jumped the buck and it swam across. I don't know about the second. we didn't see anything this morning. my dad is 30yrds away and he watched a turkey that I couldn't see for several minutes.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 26, 2011)

We haven't seen anything yet


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2011)

same here I think it will crank up tomorrow after noon it is supposed to rain after midnight and in the morning. it is supposed to be 40 degrees sometime tomorrow afternoon


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 26, 2011)

We saw deer this morning, but nothing this evening.  Not even a shot as far as I could tell. 

My buddy and I have 2 trying for their first, so it will be interesting even if they get a shot.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 26, 2011)

Well the second didnt turn out either ! Mr Vicks dogs didnt get much farther than we did on the blood trail but he tried hard for 2 hours !! Great fellow by the way !! And great dogs to boot !! We come out at 415 from trailing and skipped the evening hunt and we will also be skipping the wind n rain tomorrow !! We will be back wensday to try our luck ! The deer are still cruising and chasing from the sign i have saw and the grunting from the deer this am !! Wensday should be a great morning !! GL to all the kids trying to score !!


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2011)

Ended up not seeing anything this morning or this evening. Most likely skipping in the morning but will most likely be there tuesday night. I think wednesday morning will be on fire. We have found some good spots just havent seen anything.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

We are back in the tree. Skipped the daylight sit due to the rain but came in in and its 9:00 now. Back in the same spot as yesterday eve gonna sit till lunch if Luke doesn't kill one before then. Good luck to everybody I'll try to keep this updated.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 27, 2011)

southGAlefty has got us in a good spot.  Like he said earlier got to play the hand you've been dealt. Hope to get one this eve.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cancelled this mornings hunt due to the weather and having to be at work in Tallahassee at 9am.  Gonna hit the woods around 4 this evening and then again Wednesday morning.

Sun just came out in Tallahassee.  If I was a wet deer, i'd be walking.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

Well we came close but no cigar. Missed a good buck at 10:30. Came out for lunch and we're gonna head back in an hour or two


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

Just sat down again for the evening. If you are in a ground blind pretty close to the railroad tracks sorry we just walked past yall. Our climbers were in here from the am. I hate having to walk by anybody.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

In the stand now. In some thinned pines overlooking a bottom. Somebody turn off the wind.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

Amen it is swirling like crazy here


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

looked out about 150 yards and was like man that's a deer running and I lost sight of that one and another ran about 5 yrds to my right I mouth grunted and it kept on. it looked like it was running to the railroad tracks it was about 25the yards away from them when i lost sight of her.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

Noah are you close to the RR crossing?


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

i don't think I spooked her because she ran to me. I know she didn't smell me because the wind was in my face. I don't think she saw me because I was testing. why would she run to me that is the second time this year. im encouraged because I know they are in the area. this was at about 4:18


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

yes not 400 yards from it you can see our black dodge under a oak tree on the side closest to the highway on the right coming back from the river.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

just heard a rifle shot. 4:44


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

First shot of the evening heard


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 27, 2011)

Shot again


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

just heard another shot in a different direction. 4:47


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

Think there was another about 4 minutes later
Y'all beat me to it.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

Noah we are in a grey Chevy with a Ranch Hand think we saw yall comin in.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

o ok my dad and I were walking in with climbers. how much farther did y'all go down


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

dang another shot they must be moving in this wind. 5:10


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 27, 2011)

Another one


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

another shot 5:45


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

Several shots near dark. I saw a buck but he was moving


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

If anyone needs help call me. 8505444723


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2011)

heard 4 shots at dark. I definitely saw 1 it ran by my stand and maybe another one at the same time about 150yrds off


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gonna try it again In the morning and then I'm  pulling stands and headed to Silver Lake for that hunt.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 27, 2011)

We got skunked this afternoon. Gonna try the same spot again in the morning and if we don't have luck gonna try to find a new spot for the last evening. Been a good time so far. Nice to meet you tonight cmcleod!


----------



## bobcat (Dec 27, 2011)

We will be back in the stand in the AM !! Sure hope some of theses kids get them some deer before the hunt is over ! GL guys n gals ! Hope they was plenty of rain down that way last night and sure hope the wind lays a little by the am !! Again GL !!!


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice to meet you to southgalefty.  We have had a good hunt so far.  My oldest son has seen 3 bucks and 4 does.  He shot a good one but he crossed the river while Randy Vick was tracking him.  My youngest and I have seen 3 shooters but it has been tough to get them to stop for the 8 year old to get a shot. We heard a few shots this afternoon so maybe some of the kids got one.  We will be back in the am for some more action.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 27, 2011)

There is also one of my good friends and his son with us but he has not seen a deer yet.  But with all the sign where he is I have a good feeling for in the morning.


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 27, 2011)

I said my youngest but he is actually my middle son.  I have a 3 year old son that will have his chance at the RC deer in a few years.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2011)

well im in the stand now I saw my only two deer out of this spot last night but they were running. I really want to get one. I have a good feeling about this morning.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally breaking light we've been in here since 6:15. No shots yet, good luck guys


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2011)

first deer of the morning. I don't see it anymore but my dad is about 50 yards away and he said its a spike.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2011)

first two shots from the same spot at 8:01


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2011)

That was us.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

I figured that was you man. We haven't seen anything so far


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

bogeyfree31 said:


> That was us.



Well tell us about it!


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2011)

8-10 pt  Not sure if he hit it. 60 yrd shot


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope he did.  Good luck to ya


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2011)

Deer came I from behind us and we watch it walk 20 yards out to our right. Deer went behind some trees and we lost it in the dog fennels. About to give up when 20 minutes later it walked out and started heading parallel to us got about 60 yards and started quartering to us. It was just a matter of time before he busted us so I called the shot. Deer ran 20 yards and I bleated at it and it stopped. Took a second shot at 75 yards and the deer went into the thicket. Never flagged so he may have hit it. He's dying to get down and look. First shot ever at a buck and it was a nice one.

I wish I could have calmed him down but I was too nervous. We both had buck fever.


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe he hit him.  Good luck in finding him if so. Nothing here so far but it sure is a pretty morning.  I would be moving if I was a deer.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2011)

man I thought it was gonna be like ww3 this morning


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully he's just inside that thicket man. Good luck with it.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope he did.  Good luck to ya


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw a doe and yearling and I believe my oldest boy just shot,


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

Still been slow for us. Gonna give it another hour probably.


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 28, 2011)

My oldest has a big doe down.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet congrats to him!


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2011)

Headed to work.  4 sets of eyeballs never found any blood. 

Got a 12 y old eating humble pie on the way back to Cairo.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

We're about to call it a morning. Haven't seen a thing


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats cmcleod.  Snap a pic of his grin for us.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2011)

all settled in for the last hunt. moved to a new area. hope I can get one tonight. there have only been 2 or 3 killed


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Dec 28, 2011)

Been reading this thread on and off, hope someone puts something on the ground!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 28, 2011)

All settled in. New spot. Good luck to everyone on the last evening!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

We came to the very back of the property and are pretty much sitting on the river. We found 2 fresh scrapes though and those have been hard to come by. We are set up between them with river to our back and pines in front. Wind is in our faces so everything is right just need a deer to cooperate


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2011)

I found a spot back there with a ridge to the right on google earth that looked good I don't know where to hunt out here really cuz its my first time. im in the powerlines


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Dec 28, 2011)

Noah You in a ladderstand?


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

Getting skunked so far


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2011)

Put your game faces on and take care of business tonight.


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope you guys had some luck this afternoon.  We packed up at lunch and then scouted some areas for next year.  I will try and post a pic of the doe but I may have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 28, 2011)

We got skunked, but had fun. Went to a "new" area about 2:00 only to walk in on somebody's double ladder stand so we went on down to the back of the property. Found a couple of fresh scrapes in the middle of some big pines about 3:30 so we decided to climb as it was getting late. No luck but that's hunting. Beautiful place and I hope everybody had a good time.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Chad glad yall got one ! We saw a 4pt this am and thats it . We sat till 11 . Come back at 230 and went to ladder stand and the wind was shifting real bad so we come out and done a quick setup with the ground blind but no luck !! Will hopefully be back next year and maybe the area manager will find the deer my boy shot !!


----------



## oldways (Dec 29, 2011)

Great place to hunt we hunted all three days But man we found the TICKS even the last morning saw 2 bucks a nice 6 pt and a big spike oh well maybe next year...


----------



## noah3d (Dec 29, 2011)

Luke, we were in climbers the whole time. we sat the powerline. what a big mistake we should have stayed where we were at.  we got there at 12 but I didn't get up until 1:30 due to not being able to find a tree. my dads climber wouldn't fit his tree so he sat on the ground. man was I glad when dark got there that was one of my least favorite sits. I saw 3 deer in 3 days which was pretty good because I be hunted hard all year and seen less than 15. im ready to go catch some bass


----------

